# Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Aus der Szene​*
*Video: 
Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? 
Ehrlich???? 
Bei Seegang​*
*"Harte Angler" haben doch keine Angst vor Seegang - und bei den Geschichten die da erzählt werden von Angeln bei Seegang: 
Schaut das Video!!
Und dann (ehrlich) antworten: 
Ihr meint, ihr wart schon bei richtig Seegang angeln??*

Ich habe selber schon 35 Jahre den Bootsführerschein und manches ungemütliche Wetter erlebt.

Und vieles gehört von Bootskollegen genauso wie auf Kuttern.
Erzählungen meist wenig Wind und Sonnenschein, welche Bedingungen auf See, welchen Seegang und Wind man aushält....

Auch ich selber dachte ja immer, ich habe schon einiges mitgemacht.

Bis ich das folgende Video gefunden habe und festgestellt:
Meine "Seegangerfahrung" hatte ich gnadenlos überschätzt:


Direkt zum Video



https://www.facebook.com/196023203785837/videos/10152004022832990/


Und, wenn ihr euch das anguckt, wie ist es bei euch??

"Harte Jungs" oder "ehrliche Weicheier"??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

für kein Fisch der Welt würde ich mir so was antun !


----------



## cafabu (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Die angeln doch gar nicht, das ist Hochseerafting.

Hab vor Jahren mal erlebt das beim Dorschangeln in der Kajüte alles durcheinander flog. Der Smut konnte noch nicht mal die Erbsensuppe servieren. Ein kontrolliertes angeln war da nicht mehr möglich. War schon grenzwertig und Weicheiverdächtig. Aber so was wie im Video, da bin ich eindeutig ein Weichei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

wie gesagt:
Ich hielt mich auch mal für seegängig/tauglich - bis zu dem Video.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Das ist einfach nur leichtsinnig und dumm...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Der will in den Hafen einlaufen.
Ist wohl zu spät wieder reingefahren.

Freiwillig macht der das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Sind ja zwei - und gucken:
Die fahren, nix antriebslos havariert..


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Jo. Unterm video steht, dass der in den Hafen fahren will.
Hab ich danach erst gelesen.


----------



## Skott (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

...ich habe gar nicht so viele Hosen, wie ich da wechseln müsste...#t|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Und der eine Typ geht da aufm Vorschiff rum - ich hätt mich da irgendwo angeleint!!


----------



## zokker (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Das sieht weit aus gefaehrlicher aus wie es ist. Die Wellen haben eine gute Laenge. Ich wuerde mich richtg drauf freuen, da mal mit zu fahren. Wellen absurfen macht richtig Laune.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Du also definitiv einer der harten ;-)

Cool ;.)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Man braucht dort einen abgebrühten Steuermann und viel Gottvertrauen.

Das ist die grey river bar-high tide/full spate vor Greymouth, Südinsel/Neuseeland. Das sind dort im Grunde ganz normale Verhältnisse, wenn auch hier unter etwas verschärften Bedingungen. Über diese Barre kommt man nur bei Flut drüber, sonst Heckspiegel weg! Die Burschen wissen also ganz genau was sie da tun, nichtsdestotrotz gemeingefährliche Ecke, da hat es oft ein wenig Schwund.


Gibt reichlich Material bei youtube-crossing greymouth bar, dass ist selbst bei moderaten Verhältnissen tricky.

Der hier surft da auch gut rein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR2lRaTB07Y


----------



## cafabu (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Man, man zokker, das ist nicht die Mecklenburger Seenplatte. Die Wellen haben zwar ihre Länge kommen, aber von allen Seiten. Da ist kaum was mit absurfen.


----------



## yukonjack (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



zokker schrieb:


> Das sieht weit aus gefaehrlicher aus wie es ist. Die Wellen haben eine gute Laenge. Ich wuerde mich richtg drauf freuen, da mal mit zu fahren. Wellen absurfen macht richtig Laune.



Mit nem Belly-Boot müsste es gehen........


----------



## zokker (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



cafabu schrieb:


> Man, man zokker, das ist nicht die Mecklenburger Seenplatte. Die Wellen haben zwar ihre Länge kommen, aber von allen Seiten. Da ist kaum was mit absurfen.



Na das sieht man doch wie schoen die sie absurfen.

Bei uns sind die Wellen zwar nicht so hoch aber kuerzer.


----------



## SFVNOR (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten aber wenn es in dem Revier so Gang und Gebe ist so wissen die Skipper wohl was sie tun.
Mitfahren würde ich trotzdem nicht und bin dann lieber ein Weichei #h
Ich habe damals mit der MS Christa (hat mal vor Urzeiten in Laboe gelegen) 6-7 BFT abgeritten. Da war nichts mehr mit Angeln sondern nur festhalten angesagt. Hab zwar nicht gegöbelt aber es gab auch keine Suppe beim Smut  Die haben im Unterdeck bestimmt 1 Woche geschrubbt um den Schweinkram zu beseitigen.
Nach 2,5 Std waren wir wieder im Hafen und ich war froh wieder an Land zu sein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Mit nem Belly-Boot müsste es gehen........




Könnte klappen, besserer Schwerpunkt als bei 'nem Kayak:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsLrfPd_yek


Für Skipper, die so etwas mal selber probieren möchten, haben die Kiwis ein Tutorial gemacht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNTk2IejfFE


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Mitfahren würde ich trotzdem nicht und bin dann lieber ein Weichei #h


So do I!!!

Nie im Leben freiwillig.....

Biste unterwegs und kommst in die Scheis... ist das eines, aber freiwillig?

Niemals!


----------



## geomas (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Ich hab schon ein paar mal richtig übles Wetter auf See gehabt, freiwillig würd ich keines dieser fragwürdigen „Abenteuer” wiederholen wollen.

Ist auch ein Unterschied, ob ein Boot/Schiff wirklich professionell gewartet wird oder nicht. Ein kleines technisches Problem bei schwerer See kann Menschenleben kosten.

Und die Fischer, die die „River-Bars” queren machen das auch nicht zum Spaß, die wollen einfach nur nach Hause, Fisch abladen, zur Familie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Aber da sieht man, was Schiffe und Boote abkönnen (wahrscheinlich in den meisten Fällen mehr als die Menschen drauf)...


----------



## Henri1965 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Moin
Das schwächste an einem Boot ist fast immer die Besatzung.
Ich wäre da nicht mitgefahren.#d


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/32964111.jpg

mit der seute deern , versorger von büsum nach helgoland........windstärke 13

lang lang ist das her#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

sche.... nobbi, auch das sieht nicht nah Spaß aus...


----------



## cafabu (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Lang lebe DMAX und die Krabbenfischer in der Beringsee. Da würde ich auch nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Wobei da die Pötte wenigstens etwas größer sind - davon ab:
Recht haste..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Nie im Leben würde ich da mitfahren. Schon wenn das Schiff leicht schaukelt muss ich speien. In dieser Situation würde ich eher von Bord springen als auf dem Kutter festzusitzen


----------



## pennfanatic (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Hatte einmal das glück von Helgoland zurück mit einem kutter in schlechtes Wetter zu geraten...
Muss ich nicht nochmal haben!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

nordsee ist mordsee

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...2380717B8F07DFEB0A942380717B8F07DFE&FORM=VIRE

waren wir das


----------



## yukonjack (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Ich kann mich an eine Kuttertour ( Cuxhaven/Makrele )erinnern, da wollte der Kapitän nach ner halben Stunde wegen Sturmwarnung  umkehren. Aber wir Angler wussten es besser. Wir hatten eine lange Anfahrt und ein Recht darauf zu Angeln. 90 % der Angler waren  kurze Zeit später am Göbeln und zwar nicht über Bord sondern da, wo sie gerade standen, saßen oder lagen. Der Kapitän zog dann sein Programm gnadenlos durch, 6 Std. diesen süßlichen Geruch in der Nase....................
 Gefährlich war die ganze Sache wohl nicht aber an Angeln war nicht zu denken.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Macht bei dem geschaukel auch keinen spaß mehr!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine Kuttertour ( Cuxhaven/Makrele )erinnern, da wollte der Kapitän nach ner halben Stunde wegen Sturmwarnung  umkehren. Aber wir Angler wussten es besser. Wir hatten eine lange Anfahrt und ein Recht darauf zu Angeln. 90 % der Angler waren  kurze Zeit später am Göbeln und zwar nicht über Bord sondern da, wo sie gerade standen, saßen oder lagen. Der Kapitän zog dann sein Programm gnadenlos durch, 6 Std. diesen süßlichen Geruch in der Nase....................
> Gefährlich war die ganze Sache wohl nicht aber an Angeln war nicht zu denken.



Wenn man Seekrank ist sind diese Stunden die Hölle. Hab das 2x durch...einmal Ausfahrt auf Dorsch und eine auf Makrele...von CUX Richtung Helgoland. Im Schiff ging das noch gut, aber als ich angeln war fing es an...

Erst Tüten vollgekotzt, später oben am Deck versucht zu pennen..wo ich mich auch besudelt hab. Werde ich nie vergessen...das ist sicher schon über 15 Jahre her. Zumindest schmeckten die Fische danach, die andere aus der Gruppe gefangen haben...


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

nordsee-wellen sind lang.
ostsse-wellen kurz.

da mußte durch und insgeheim bringt das ja auch spaß.

petri heil hause


----------



## ragbar (19. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/32964111.jpg
> 
> mit der seute deern , versorger von büsum nach helgoland........windstärke 13
> 
> lang lang ist das her#h


 
 Hab ich auch durch, aber nur Bf 7-8,trotzdem (fast) alle Tüten voll. Hatte Glück, war oben und mir war nicht schlecht. Aber unter Deck.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Viele gibts jedenfalls nicht, denen sowas "Spaß" machen würde ;-))


----------



## offense80 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Nee das stimmt, macht echt null Spaß. War einmal mit der Blauort raus, da hieß es dann auch nach ca ner Std Fahrt "Alle rein, Schotten dicht, wir müssen wenden und zurück"  und alle bis auf ein besonders schlauer haben das auch gleich gemacht. Dieser eine Schlauberger nöhlte da rum wieso weshalb warum bla bla, bis man ihm sagte er soll sicher sein das man wisse WARUM alle rein sollten. Als die Schotten geschlossen waren und das Wendemanöver in Gang war, wurde es merklich ruhiger im Schiff, und am ruhigsten, und bis zum Ende schweigend war das "Großmaul"....lag wohl auch daran, dass das Schiff bei der Wende mehr unter als über Wasser war....konnte man schön an den Bullaugen erkennen....war wirklich ein sch.... Gefühl.

Ein anderes Mal war ich von Heiligenhafen aus raus auf Dorsch, Wind 6-7, War eigentlich noch alles ok und wir waren bestimmt 2 Std mit dem Versuch beschäftigt zu angeln. War aber eher eine Ballett Einlage in Regenanzügen. Irgendwann hieß es ABBRUCH da der Wind stark ansteigen sollte. Diesen Ritt vergesse ich nie ( zumal mein Schwager damals schön in eine Tüte gekotzt hat...die war halb voll-allerdings lag es daran, das er vorher zollfrei einkaufen war und sich in der Tüte schon eine Stange Zigaretten, eine Dose Salzlakritze, eine Toblerone und ne Falsche Schnaps befanden.....hab selten so gelacht


----------



## rhinefisher (19. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nordsee-wellen sind lang.
> ostsse-wellen kurz.
> 
> da mußte durch und insgeheim bringt das ja auch spaß.
> ...



Iss klar....
Für einen Seekrankheitsfreien Segler ist soetwas witzig...
Menschen, die für Seekrankheit anfällig sind und vielleicht auch noch etwas ängstlich, wollen da nur noch sterben...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

hab ich schon miterlebt (wie das welche sterben wollten) - GOTT SEI DANK nie selber erleben müssen bis jetzt.

Mal flau im Magen, das wars dann...


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Iss klar....
> Für einen Seekrankheitsfreien Segler ist soetwas witzig...
> Menschen, die für Seekrankheit anfällig sind und vielleicht auch noch etwas ängstlich, wollen da nur noch sterben...:q



#6#6#6


----------



## MS aus G (20. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Naja ganz so extrem, wie auf dem Video war das am WE auf der Ostsee nicht!!! Aber war schon ganz schön windig. Da wir aber natürlich dicht unter Land geblieben sind waren die "größten" Wellen so 1,5-1,8m hoch!!! Man hatte aber nie das Gefühl, das es irgendwie gefährlich sein könnte! Auch haben alle auf dem Schiff die Erbsensuppe bei sich behalten!!! Allerdings war das Angeln nicht sehr einfach wegen der Drift, aber gefangen hat so weit glaub ich jeder was und sei es nur ein Wittling gewesen!!! Auf der Rückfahrt gestern war dann auch die Sundbrücke für leere LKW gesperrt.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

ist meines Wissens ab Stärke 8 (Brückensperrung für leere LKW)..


----------



## MS aus G (20. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

Die Besatzung sagte was von 9er Böen!

Also geangelt hab ich bei so einem Wind vorher noch nicht, aber es ging ja mehr über den Seegang und der war, weil halt dicht unter Land nicht so hoch, nur das beim Filetieren mir jemand den Fisch "halten" muss, da er sonst vom Tisch gerutscht wäre hatte auch was!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Ihr wart schon bei Seegang angeln? Ehrlich???? Bei Seegang*

...immer den mund lee halten;-))
auch beim pinkeln.


----------

